

Sorry but I furiously (hack: Reddit; just: in my mind) - bhdz

Look. Downvoting should be renamed first things first. It should be 
    named &quot;spam?&quot; or something suitable like that. 
    And &quot;upboats|upvotes|uppies|plusones|...&quot; should be renamed VOTEs!<p><pre><code>    Just votes. First let Us skip the renaming of downboats. But introduce 
    a behavior upon each instance of VOTing, like this:
        Some dumfuck posts on reddit, and gets a lot of &quot;meh...&quot; for his 
        posting:
            Some one (idiotA) has a chuckle out of that posting and he&#x2F;she
            upboats the posting.

            Another user (idiotB) sees the chuckling (the upboat) and _his_ 
            &quot;meh&quot; grows into the frustration of &quot;this is insolentio!, 
            i must be acting it right now out!&quot; and downboats the 
            poisoned posting.

        Now! An alchemy of site-behavior starts bubbling!
        First, when the VOTING period is OVER, ALL the VOTERS get their 
        &quot;LOCAL karmic action Judgement day&quot;

        The Karma gets calculated, the posting is &quot;frozen&quot; now, and:
            Karma application RULEs:
                ?
                    All the upboaters get &quot;+1&quot; on their comment&#x2F;content karma.
                     Nothing more, even if they _voted_ after the fact of:
                        their !!Karmic_weight = upboats&#x2F;downboats &lt;&gt; goodness_threshold!
                    ALL the downvoters GET AWAY with their downboat instance
                        if:
                            their !!downboats &lt;&gt; current: goodness_threshold!
                            (say 4, or the mean of all the upboater&#x27;s 
                                (default: goodness_threshold config...whatever...
                            )
                        otherwise:
                            They get punished somehow:

                                1) Their comment&#x2F;content karma gets
                                    reduced: -1, so that it hinders 
                                    their further VOTING

                                2) They ARE BANNED from voting on the OP&#x27;s 
                                    thread&#x2F;posting

                                3) ??? You can go on with the HELL creation

                                ...
                                    This is my Word, and I expressed it to 
                                    the fullest in the best way 
                                    I am capable of.
                                    Goodbye for now! 

                                    Have fun for this is the true 
                                        purpose of the Internet!</code></pre>
======
bhdz
Sorry for the text. Here is [my
posting]([http://www.reddit.com/r/offmychest/comments/35jxw4/the_votin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/offmychest/comments/35jxw4/the_voting_system_must_be_updated_here_lol_3/))
on reddit.com, and I am prepared for the consequences of my
karmic_resolution_actions <3

